# Best Avicularia enclosure



## Bluedotinspace (Apr 24, 2018)

What is the absolute best setup for A.avic,A.minatrix and caribena laeta maybe versicolor.Anybody knows if these are kept differently then a.avic and whats the setup that will make them web a lot? Im gonna make custom acrylic enclosures with optimal ventilation,fronts doors with clear hinges and a lock.its realy what to put inside the enclosure im not sure about.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Apr 24, 2018)

I keep all avic and avic-like spiders the same way: Vertical space, cross-ventilation, lots of clutter.

If you want your spider to web a lot, clutter is the answer. They typically won’t web across gaps they can’t reach across.


----------



## Bluedotinspace (Apr 24, 2018)

Anoplogaster said:


> I keep all avic and avic-like spiders the same way: Vertical space, cross-ventilation, lots of clutter.
> 
> If you want your spider to web a lot, clutter is the answer. They typically won’t web across gaps they can’t reach across.


What kind of clutter?


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 24, 2018)

Bluedotinspace said:


> What kind of clutter?


Leafy clutter in the top half of the enclosure.

These two threads contain helpful information:

Avicularia Husbandry by viper69
Avicularia care by Venom1080

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 25, 2018)

lots of wood, lots of plants surrounding the upper portions of wood and good ventilation.













avic housing-adult



__ cold blood
__ Mar 13, 2018
__ 1
__
avicularia
enclosure
pinktoe tarantula

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 26, 2018)

Bluedotinspace said:


> What is the absolute best setup for A.avic,A.minatrix and caribena laeta maybe versicolor.Anybody knows if these are kept differently then a.avic and whats the setup that will make them web a lot? Im gonna make custom acrylic enclosures with optimal ventilation,fronts doors with clear hinges and a lock.its realy what to put inside the enclosure im not sure about.



I've raised 3 of the 4 listed above, kept all the same. You can keep all Avics and versi the same.


----------



## boina (Apr 29, 2018)

Leafy clutter means: Plenty of leaves, close enough that the tarantula can reach from one to the next but not so close that it cant't get in between. You want your tarantula to be able to web between the leaves but you don't want an impenetrable wall of leaves.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------

